# Look 695 C Stem Purchasing



## murphy1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Im looking for a shorter stem for my 695. I've called Look and they said they are out of stems but the 2012's are on the way. Only thing is 2012 are not adjustable, which on length, which isnt a big deal but they are a different color. 

Does anyone know a shop or any place where they have them? I know it isn't a cheap stem so its a bit like finding a needle in a haystack because not a lot of shops have them, Im looking or a 90m..


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Can't help locate a C Stem, but I am curious about your comments. Did Look say the 2012 C Stems will not be adjustable? What will go - adjustable rise or adjustable length? Funny that they are changing the design so quickly.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## murphy1 (Sep 4, 2008)

adjustable length. The adjustable rise will remain.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyone know why they have changed the design - is there an issue? Should I be worried about my length adjustable C stem?


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

Murphy1,

Just in case you don't know, you can place a standard stem on the 695. That would allow you to get any length you wanted.


----------



## hkmsn (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a 10 CM 2012 matt black i don't need if you're interested.
Switching to 8CM as I plan to use tri bars on the frame.


----------



## murphy1 (Sep 4, 2008)

hkmsn said:


> I have a 10 CM 2012 matt black i don't need if you're interested.
> Switching to 8CM as I plan to use tri bars on the frame.


Sorry 10cm? Do you mean 100cm stem and if so does it go 100 down to 90 or is it just 100? I may be interested.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

murphy1 said:


> Sorry 10cm? Do you mean 100cm stem and if so does it go 100 down to 90 or is it just 100? I may be interested.


Not sure I would want a meter long stem - you must have long arms


----------



## hkmsn (Dec 14, 2011)

10cm = 100mm. The Look docs don't make the changes explicit. (in a similar way, it was not clear that 695 2011 Di option did not support normal gears -- the 2012 supports both [maybe the French lang docs are clearer])
Anyway -- the thing has been used for one ride, anyone wants it can have 1/2 price, i've just got hold of an 8cm.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

hkmsn: You have a 2012 and the stem does not have the 10mm adjustable insert, correct? So your 100mm is truly a 100mm without the adustability of the 2011?


----------



## hkmsn (Dec 14, 2011)

yes, 2012, 10cm only, the length adjustment in the 2011 is not in the 2012.


----------



## kenus (Jan 2, 2012)

murphy1: have you fix the problem now?
I have ordered the 695 and found the stem 10mm shorter than my fitting need
the C-stem of mine is black/red with 90-100mm adjustable length and i need a 110 mm stem


----------



## murphy1 (Sep 4, 2008)

kenus said:


> murphy1: have you fix the problem now?
> I have ordered the 695 and found the stem 10mm shorter than my fitting need
> the C-stem of mine is black/red with 90-100mm adjustable length and i need a 110 mm stem


I have not found one yet. I would love to switch stems if possible. I have a 110 now and its basically new. never been ridden. I bought the bike and have been riding my cx bikes since.


----------



## kenus (Jan 2, 2012)

murphy1:
Another member have contacted me and we planned to switch the stem. 
I could not reply PM as my account is newly registered. 
I would exchange the stem with you if that member changes his mind

Hope you can find the right stem for the beautiful Look 695 soon


----------



## murphy1 (Sep 4, 2008)

kenus said:


> murphy1:
> Another member have contacted me and we planned to switch the stem.
> I could not reply PM as my account is newly registered.
> I would exchange the stem with you if that member changes his mind
> ...


Shoot... Ok keep me posted. thanks.


----------



## jwp75 (Aug 9, 2006)

Seems like this might look stem swap thread. 

I have a 110-120 mm Matte Black with red strips for trade. Looking for a 100mm in any of the Matte colors.

Thanks


----------

